# New to Martial Talk forum!



## Ninpo Mart (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi, 

My name is Luis and I am happy to be a part of the Martial Talk family! A little background on myself, I enjoy cars, baseball, martial arts, and women lol. I am a 1st dan in Ninjutsu, 1st dan in Tang Soo Do, and 3rd dan in Tae Kwon Do. I also run a Ninjutsu oriented online store.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome to MT. The ninjitsu forum is sporadically active, but we do have some extremely knowledgeable people here. Jump right in.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome, Luis. I like the word "family" you used in your post. We do consider this site family as you will discover as you navigate the many different areas.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Luis, welcome!  Glad you joined us! :asian:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome to MT!  Looking forward to your input here in the forums.


----------



## Instructor (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Mauthos (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello and welcome


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello Luis, welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## mitsubishi (May 9, 2013)

Hi! Nice to meet you all.I am Alex and new here.I am glad to join this forum.I think its best place to share and discuss all relevant things.Its gonna to be very nice experience.Thanks to all.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 9, 2013)

Welcome.


----------

